# Kopieren von Dateien im Netzwerk (zu) langsam



## Grilgan (20. September 2013)

Hey,
ich und mein Mitbewohner haben vor einigen Tagen unsere PC's neu aufgesetzt und einen neuen Router bekommen. Wollen jetzt über's Netzwerk Dateien hin und her schieben, sind dabei aber nicht viel schneller als 1 MB/s. Windows Firewall und Avira AntiVir haben wir bereits ausgestellt, hat nix gebracht. Beide PC's sind über Kabel mit Gigabit an den Router angeschlossen. Router: Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7360

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran die geringe Geschwindigkeit liegt? 
LG Grilgan


----------



## BxBender (20. September 2013)

Haste im Router feste IPs für deine einzelnen Rechner vergeben?
Ist auch wichtig, wenn man für bestimmte Rechner Port-Freigaben fürs Internet steuern will.
Haben deine Rechner alle das gleiche Betriebssystem drauf?
Kannst auch mal einzeln einen Speedtest ins Internet machen.
Wenn deine Leitung schnell genug ist, könnte man damit vielleicht testen, welcher der Rechner das Limit hat.
Mit mindestens 16Mbit sollten die 1MB/s ja locker zu knacken sein.
Ich habe übrigens mit dem gleichen Router ein ähnliches Problem.
Manchmal bleibt die interne Übertragung zur Media Station übers 200Mbit Stromnetz stumpf auch auf 1MB/s stehen, obwohl die Kiste ansonsten auch mal bis zu 4MB/s macht.
Und die angegebene Übertragung zwischen den einzelnen Adaptern ist laut Fritzbox aber nicht zusammengebrochen und der Wert stagniert wirklich genau bei 1MB.
Vielleicht ist das auf die gleiche Ursache zurückzuführen? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Grilgan (20. September 2013)

Nein, wir haben keine festen IP's für die Rechner vergeben. 
Die Rechner haben beide Win 7 und erreichen beide beim Speedtest an die 50K Download, daran sollte es nicht liegen. 
Seltsam ist auch: Der Kopiervorgang startet manchmal mit 12 MB/s und sinkt dann immer weiter


----------



## freezy94 (21. September 2013)

Im Netzwerk kopieren oder austauschen: 3.5-12.0 MB sind normal. Das liegt am Router und nicht an der Internetgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Doenner (21. September 2013)

ich finde den Austausch von Daten bei konstanten 1 MB/sec doch echt langsam. Ich hab die Fritzbox 3390. Da hab ich zwischen meinem Desktop-PC und meiner NAS eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit durchschnittlich 30 - 40 MB/sec. Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob die Datenübertragung beim TE über W-LAN oder Netzwerkkabel durchgeführt wird.

Ich denke mal, dass BxBender mit dem Internetgeschwindigkeitstest nur ausschließen wollte, ob es an den PCs oder Router liegt. Unabhängig vom Ergebnis ist meines Erachtens dies nicht Aussagekräftig, da der gleiche Router dazwischen hängt. und 50K sind ja auch lediglich ca. 4 MB/sec. Da ja beim Starten des Kopiervorgangs ja auch 12 MB/sec erreicht werden.

Die 12 MB/sec resultieren daher, zumindestens bei es bei meiner Fritz Box so, dass die Geschwindigkeit in den Einstellungen der FRitz-Box gedrosselt waren. die kann man jedoch umstellen (falls das noch nicht gemacht wurde). Zumindestens ist das bei der Kabelverbindung so. Sollte die Verbindung mit Kabel sein, hat es sich damit evtl. erledigt?!?!?

Steht nur noch die Frage im Raum: W-Lan oder Kabelverbindung?


----------



## norse (21. September 2013)

Was zu Daten kopiert ihr? Und wie? Über ne einfach Freigabe?
Wird die netzwerkverbindund (Netzwerk Freigabe Center - Adapter Einstellungen - Rechtsknick auf LAN und Details) als gibt erkannt?

Die fritzbox hat 2 gbit und 2x 100mbit Anschlüsse !!! Da wird einer oder beide am falschen Port hängen !


----------



## Doenner (21. September 2013)

wenn ein PC an einem 100mbit Anschluss sitzt, müssten ja auch 12 MB herauskommen. Naja, theoretisch. Manche Dateien kopiert Windows tatsächlich langsamer.


----------



## Grilgan (21. September 2013)

Doenner schrieb:


> Die 12 MB/sec resultieren daher, zumindestens bei es bei meiner Fritz Box so, dass die Geschwindigkeit in den Einstellungen der FRitz-Box gedrosselt waren. die kann man jedoch umstellen (falls das noch nicht gemacht wurde). Zumindestens ist das bei der Kabelverbindung so. Sollte die Verbindung mit Kabel sein, hat es sich damit evtl. erledigt?!?!?
> 
> Steht nur noch die Frage im Raum: W-Lan oder Kabelverbindung?



Siehe erster Post von mir: "Beide PC's sind über Kabel mit Gigabit an den Router angeschlossen."

Wie kann man denn die Geschwindigkeit in der Fritz-Box umstellen? Ich finde deren Menüs immer derart unübersichtlich 

zu norse: Wir haben es bisher nur mit einer ISO-Datei von ca. 1 GB versucht. Mein Kollege hat die Datei über Windows normale freigegeben, und ich hab sie über's Windows Netzwerk gezogen. 
Was meinst du damit? "Wird die netzwerkverbindund (Netzwerk Freigabe Center - Adapter  Einstellungen - Rechtsknick auf LAN und Details) als gibt erkannt?"

Wie du schon sagtest, die Fritzbox hat 2 Gbit Anschlüsse. Logischerweise hängen unsere PC's an diesen Gbit Anschlüssen


----------



## Doenner (21. September 2013)

ups, das mit den Kabel hab ich übersehen. sry.

bei meiner Fritzbox ist es wie folgt:
1. Anmelden (logisch)
2. auf Heimnetz auf der linken Seite klicken -> der geht dann auf die Seite Netzwerk und Benutzer
3. Dort den Reiter Netzwerkeinstellungen auswählen

Dort kann ich dann die Geschwindigkeit der 1Gbit LAN-Anschlusses zwischen 1 GBit und 100 Mbit auswählen. Die Werkseinstellung stand bei mir auf 100Mbit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grilgan (23. September 2013)

Ah, ok, habe ich geändert. Hat aber soweit nichts gebracht.
Allerdings: habe davor mal ausprobiert, mehrere (relativ kleine) Dateien zu kopieren, und erreiche dabei ~12 MB/s. Schneller wirds aber nicht, was immer noch schade ist. Hat jemand da noch Ideen?


----------



## freezy94 (24. September 2013)

Die Geschwindigkeit ist und bleibt derzeit physikalisch/technisch begrenzt.
Per W-Lan wirst du keine schnellere Übertragunsrate erreichen.
Wenn du die NAS via LAN-Kabel angeschlossen hast, und die NAS sowie dein Computer 1Gigabit-LAN unterstützt, dürftest du bei 12.5 MB laden.

Wenn du große Dateien kopieren willst: 
- auf eine externe Festplatte / USB-Stick packen
- an die NAS anschließen
- via Filezilla oder (sofern vorhanden) per Website (optisches Menü) die zu kopierenden Daten auswählen

Anders ist es nicht möglich. Kann man aber auch alles ergooglen - vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Doenner (24. September 2013)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit ist und bleibt derzeit physikalisch/technisch begrenzt.
> Per W-Lan wirst du keine schnellere Übertragunsrate erreichen.
> Wenn du die NAS via LAN-Kabel angeschlossen hast, und die NAS sowie dein Computer 1Gigabit-LAN unterstützt, dürftest du bei 12.5 MB laden.


 
Der TE hat doch erklärt, dass er beide Gbit-Anschlüsse nutzt. Außerdem hat der TE nichts von einer NAS erzählt. Ich habe das Beispiel mit der NAS genannt, da ich gerne mal Dateien zwischen meiner NAS und meinem Desktop-PC kopiere. Auch mit Geschwindigkeiten von über 12,5 MB/sec. GBit hat übrigens eine theoretische Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 125 MB/sec. Daher ist der TE ratlos und hat um Hilfe gebeten.


----------



## Grilgan (24. September 2013)

Doenner schrieb:


> Der TE hat doch erklärt, dass er beide Gbit-Anschlüsse nutzt. Außerdem hat der TE nichts von einer NAS erzählt. Ich habe das Beispiel mit der NAS genannt, da ich gerne mal Dateien zwischen meiner NAS und meinem Desktop-PC kopiere. Auch mit Geschwindigkeiten von über 12,5 MB/sec. GBit hat übrigens eine theoretische Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 125 MB/sec. Daher ist der TE ratlos und hat um Hilfe gebeten.


 
Vielen Dank für diese Klarstellung, habe dem nichts hinzuzufügen! Mit einem NAS hat das ganze nichts zu tun. Reine Datenübertragung zwischen 2 PC's über ein lokales Netzwerk (Router). Und ~12 MB/s sind dabei etwas enttäuschend für Gbit-Übertragung.


----------



## TempestX1 (25. September 2013)

Warum gehst du über den Router?
Verkabel doch mal die PCs direkt und teste ob es besser geht.


----------



## Grilgan (25. September 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Warum gehst du über den Router?
> Verkabel doch mal die PCs direkt und teste ob es besser geht.


 
Warum ich über den Router gehe? Weil ich nebenbei Internetzugang haben möchte, ich finde, den Luxus darf man sich leisten. Aber danke für den Tipp, einen Versuch ist's wert!


----------



## SaPass (25. September 2013)

Also 30-40 MB/s sollten eigentlich drin sein, wenn beide PCs per LAN an der Fritzbox angeschlossen sind.

Mein Vorschlag: Google doch mal "netzwerk kopieren zu langsam" oder soetwas. Dein Problem ist weit verbreitet, da gibt es etliche Lösungsansätze im Internet, die du ausprobieren kannst.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Also 30-40 MB/s sollten eigentlich drin sein, wenn beide PCs per LAN an der Fritzbox angeschlossen sind.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Google doch mal "netzwerk kopieren zu langsam" oder soetwas. Dein Problem ist weit verbreitet, da gibt es etliche Lösungsansätze im Internet, die du ausprobieren kannst.


 
Vielleicht ist das Problem auch mit einem Firmwareupdate behoben? Wenn alle Stricke reißen einfach nen 15€-Gigabitswitch kaufen, dort die Rechner und den Router anschließen und glücklich sein .


----------



## SideWalker (27. September 2013)

Hey,

für mich hört sich das so an. Als würde das Problem an den Windows Systemen sein.
Du erreichst wenn du etwas runterlädst über die Windows Systeme vom Internet eine Geschwindigkeit von 4 MB/s. Im Lan über die Windows Freigabe nur 1 MB/s.
Ping doch mal die Maschienen gegenseitig an, vielleicht kommt es zu auffäligen Latenzen bzw Paketverlust.
Evtl. IPv6/Ipv4 Large Send Offload deaktivieren.

//Grilgan
Sry mein Fehler. 



Gruß
SideWalker


----------



## Grilgan (27. September 2013)

SideWalker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> für mich hört sich das so an. Als würde das Problem an den Windows Systemen sein.
> Du erreichst wenn du etwas runterlädst über die Windows Systeme vom Internet eine Geschwindigkeit von 4 MB/s. Im Lan über die Windows Freigabe nur 1 MB/s.
> ...


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich im LAN auf 1 MB/s komme, ich vermute, weil du nur den ersten Post gelesen hast. Die Situation hat sich inzwischen geändert, erreiche bis zu 12 MB/s im LAN


----------

